# Is it normal / recommended to have an hour meter on a large workshop compressor?



## Thomas W (6 mo ago)

This question is mostly aimed at people who work with servicing air compressors

I am a volunteer in an organization that has taken over a large building, so that has made me part time amateur caretaker. In the basement we have two large compressors, roughly 4 kW and 500 liters (130 gallons) each. We cant quite figure out what condition they are in and if they need a service overhaul.

I have recommended the organisation that we mount a counter on it, that counts the amount of time the compressor has is running. I believe it is called an "hour meter". I have seen such counters on lots of other equipment that needs regular service, like fork lifts and lathes.

That way, in the future when we have to either fix something ourselves or maybe call a technician, we will know how many hours it has actually been running. What do you guys think about this idea? Is it a waste of money and time to install this?

Sincerely, Thomas


----------

